# Babies are hatching....



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is a picture of the first baby out of Tony and Abby's 2nd clutch this year.









When I am able to catch momma off the nest I will get the others when I can. I think there are two hatchlings now. But If momma sees me heading tward the nest box she makes a B-line for it. She wasn't this protective with the first clutch. 

Here is Mom and Dad, they gave me a adorable little Cinnamon last time, with a cute little grey.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This baby also is going to be a cinnamon...so Dad must be split to cinnamon. You can tell that it is cinnamon because the eyes look a plum-greyish color, which will darken in a few days.

Take care with the type of beeding you have. it will draw moisture from the eggs and possibly hinder hatching.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

What kind of bedding do you recomend? I have a bath in the cage and mom and dad use it often, so I wasnt worried. But now I am. I found this stuff by accident, its ground corn cobbs, it cradles the eggs realy well. They dont move unless mom and dad want them to. According to the Virtual breader, Tony being split to WF and X:2 Cinnamon, they will be produce cinnamon hens and cocks.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is a picture of its older sibling, Bizzy 8 weeks old. I think its going to be male but not sure, wing spots are hard to see on it since it is such a light cinnamon, but the mask is already large and verry yellow. I am also seing some white at the back of the mask, so he got the WF jene from his daddy? I dont know. Can you see what I am seeing in these lousy pictures? Actualy no if it is a he, he is not split to WF, only the hens will be.... according to the virtual breader.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

* Tony being split to WF and X:2 Cinnamon, they will be produce cinnamon hens and cocks.*
*----------------------------------------*

Ok...the mother is a normal pearl so any cinnamon will be females only. In order to get both sexes she would have also had yo have been cinnamon pearl. As to the yellow to the facial mask many hens when young will have a yellow wash to their heads.

I thought it looked like corn cob. Even though their is a bath provided the corn cob is going to suck in moisture. And if the bedding gets too damp it is going to start to build up fungus and mold. You might consider using asen shaving the next time you breed...and also sprinkling some on the current bedding as a preventative of the chicks chewing and impacting on it.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

You told me last time that she was cinnamon pearl.... lol. Thanks for the advice on the bedding, I got it because I figured it would cushion the eggs realy well, and it has. All the clutches last year were DIS, and I think it was because the egs were not cussioned enough with the sand/soil I had in there. (ever hear of bird sand? It's like a mix of sand and silt? realy fine but packs to easily) The eggs ended up rolling and bumping the sides of the nesting box.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*<HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1>**<!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->*
*You told me last time that she was cinnamon pearl.... *
*--------------------------------------*

In your most recent pix in this thread she looks more like a normal pearl.

The eggs do not have to be cushioned or sunk in the bedding. If they are it makes it harder for the pair to properly turn them as needed. Both the sand and the corn cob can be cause for DIS. 3" of pine or aspen shavings are the best.


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

How exciting to have babies hatching  Right now, we have one clutch of 4 getting ready to hatch in the next week and another clutch of 4 that will hatch in around 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Srtiels, is carefresh ok to use?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I have my senior pair hatching their second clutch, and my second set are mating for the first time, hope they lay soon.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Sir, I am sorry about the poor picks. Abby's collor is realy close to the older baby's, so close infact that at first glance (if you see them head on) it is easy to confuse them with eachother. That makes me preaty sure that she is also a cinnamon. Its when they turn and you see the bright yellow pearls on her back and wings that you know your looking at Abby, or not if there are no pearls.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Duckybird said:


> Srtiels, is carefresh ok to use?


I used carefresh last year and all my chicks died or were DIS. I then switched to shavings and all went well.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Mentha said:


> I used carefresh last year and all my chicks died or were DIS. I then switched to shavings and all went well.


Dang, that's terrible! I haven't put up the box yet; I'll take that stuff back to the store and get some shavings. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

More babys! This is actualy Baby #1 and #3, #2 was hatched with no left eye bulge. It didnt make it.


----------

